# aircrack-ng from ports missing in pkg_info list after..



## aleph (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

At first I pkg_add aircrack tbz file, later to discover that bwn need some patch in freebsd.c file to prevent wi_write permission denied.

So I pkg_delete aircrack, cd to aircrack port then make extract

modify freebsd.c
gmake
gmake install

Now, the aircrack works but it no longer shows up in pkg_info

It is normal?
If yes, then how I gonna uninstall it?


----------



## richardpl (Feb 6, 2011)

You modifed code but did not used FreeBSD command *make* in port directory instead you installed code with *gmake* from aircrack-ng source directory.


----------

